# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания SVEN наградит лучших студентов Беларуси

## Labs

Компания SVEN, производитель высококачественных акустических систем и компьютерной периферии, поддержит финал конкурса «Студент года», который пройдет 30-31 января 2015 года в Горках. Состязание состоится в рамках республиканского спортивно-художественного праздника «Молодежь — надежда и будущее Беларуси». 

Финалистами республиканского конкурса «Студент года» стали 8 победителей областных этапов конкурса. Финал пройдет в два этапа. Первый включит «Портфолио», конкурс защиты проектов «Проект в Год молодежи» и конкурс ораторского мастерства. На втором участники представят «Визитную карточку», видеоролик «Я — студент!», будут состязаться в патриотическом и творческом конкурсе. Выступления конкурсантов будет оценивать республиканское жюри.

Партнер конкурса «Студент года» компания SVEN ценит свежие идеи и решения от поколения, за которым будущее нашей страны. 

За высокие достижения SVEN вручит победителям отличные подарки. Акустическая система SVEN MS-1820 подойдет для просмотра фильмов, прослушивания музыки и озвучивания компьютерных игр.  Стильные беспроводные мыши SVEN RX-305 Wireless и SVEN RX-525 Silent Wireless обеспечат максимальную свободу «компьютерных» манипуляций. Клавиатуры со светодиодной подсветкой SVEN Сomfort 7400 EL и SVEN Сomfort 7600 EL позволят лучшим студентам Беларуси эффективно работать даже ночью. А компактная беспроводная клавиатура-малютка SVEN Comfort 8300 Bluetooth станет незаменимым спутником планшета в деловых поездках.

Стоит отметить, что для участия в конкурсе необходимо соответствовать определенным критериям: быть успешным студентом 2-5 курса (средний балл не ниже 8), участвовать в общественной жизни университета и различных конкурсах в области студенческого самоуправления. Сам же проект «Студент года» направлен на развитие лидерских качеств, поддержку творческого потенциала студенческой молодежи, создание условий для ее самореализации во всех сферах общества.

----------

